# RDA for Vaping vs Reload X?



## ace_d_house_cat (19/7/21)

Hey guys, 

I've been meaning to replace my Pulse V2 RDA with a slightly better one - this for my Pulse V2 mod. I've watched a few reviews and the two that appeal the most to me are the Coilturd RDA for Vaping and the Reload X (I'm a huge Reload fan BTW). 

Has anyone had/used either/both if these and what was your experience(s)? 

Any help would be appreciated here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (19/7/21)

hi, go for the Reload but point me in the direction of who has an RFV please, I need another one

hope I helped

ok, jokes aside, I love mine, run it in single coil mode, squonk only

I have never tried the Reload so can't comment but have heard good things

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/7/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, go for the Reload but point me in the direction of who has an RFV please, I need another one
> 
> hope I helped
> 
> ...



So this was going to be by next question, where can I get one? 

I see Sir Vape has stock buy only Stainless Steel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> So this was going to be by next question, where can I get one?
> 
> I see Sir Vape has stock buy only Stainless Steel



yes, sorry forgot to mention, I need a black

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (19/7/21)

...the impossible black to find.


----------



## CJB85 (19/7/21)

Looks like quite a few guys are looking for the black… why not do a GB directly from Coilturd?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Looks like quite a few guys are looking for the black… why not do a GB directly from Coilturd?



Not a bad idea! I'll make contact with them this afternoon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/7/21)

I have emailed Coilturd, let's wait for their response.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have emailed Coilturd, let's wait for their response.


I see they have a “loaded” option on their site for an extra $10… maybe a good option to grab some Coilturd Aliens too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/7/21)

Hey guys,

So I've added 5 x black RDAs (and a set of red AFC rings for myself), with shipping (3-4 working days according to the site) it works out to somewhere between R1000 and R1100 each. 

Would anyone be interested at this price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (20/7/21)

I'm gonna have to pass, really bad timing for me at this stage


----------



## CJB85 (20/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I've added 5 x black RDAs (and a set of red AFC rings for myself), with shipping (3-4 working days according to the site) it works out to somewhere between R1000 and R1100 each.
> 
> Would anyone be interested at this price?


Remember that these will probably have some taxes added when they enter Mordor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (30/8/21)

@Troy Campbell

Reactions: Like 1


----------

